# Gulf Council Meeting in Tampa



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

The Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council meets in Tampa next week. Read this brief overview of what they plan to work on: http://gulfcouncil.blogspot.com/
Submit your comments and let them know what you think!
If you have any questions contact me at [email protected]
p.s. you don't have to like us to 'like' us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/GulfCouncil


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Whatever. What a joke.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I pretty sure it doesnt matter what we think!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You could care less what the public thinks.It is spitting in the common fishermans face that you even have the nerve to ask for public comment.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You already have your agenda and you already have your mind made up so why play games with people?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Even though you feel your input is useless if you don't continue to make public your complaints, the politicians can say that they never hear from any of us so it must not matter. Personal letters are even better than emails.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

SHunter said:


> Even though you feel your input is useless if you don't continue to make public your complaints, the politicians can say that they never hear from any of us so it must not matter. Personal letters are even better than emails.


You can waste your breath all you want, this deck of cards is stacked against you from the get go. Your elected officials have thrown you under the buss for their own personal gain.


----------

